#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  speakerfoam

## DJ-BJ-sl

beste 

wat is de beste manier om de zwarte speakerfoam van het front vast te zetten op de grill ( de foam zit er dus voor ) ?? 
ik had gedacht met klitteband maar dat wil niet erg lukken . toen heb ik geexperimenteerd met dubbelzijdige plakband , dit wil wel lukken maar na een half uurtje tot uurtje komt de foam op plaatsen terug los

----------


## moderator

Daarvoor is nou lijm uitgevonden....zal ff spuitbusje uit de J&H shop erbij zoeken voor je.

edit, gevonden: Lijm voor schuimplastic, 500ml, per stuk, schuim, spuitlijm, spray - J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## geenstijl21

Is er iemand die wel positieve ervaring heeft met klittenband??? Heb er zelf al een paar keer over nagedacht, maar nooit echt getest....

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Klittenband op speakers krijgt natuurlijk heel wat te voorduren. Is het niet het geluid dan is het wel het slepen van en naar de locatie. Wat ik ook wel vaker zie is dat kinderen met hun handen aan de speakers zitten. Bij een overzichtelijke locatie is dit in principe nog geen probleem, maar als jij om het hoekje staat word het lastig om alles in de gaten te houden. Lopen ze daar met je foam door de zaal.. :EEK!: 
Denk dat lijmen echt de beste oplossing is.
Voor de kleinere " drive-in shows " is klittenband nog wel te overwegen, maar persoonlijk zie ik geen reden om de lijm niet te nemen!

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Jerronimo

Ik heb inmiddels ook een rol speakerfoam gekocht, dikte is 10mm.
Maar nu vraag ik me toch af of dit het geluid niet teveel tegenhoud?
Heb namelijk bij de gamma zo'n aluminium plaat gekocht met 3mm gaten (ik schat 50% open) die ik dus wil gaan gebruiken als grille.

Nu ben ik dus bang dat een combinatie van beide het geluid teveel gaat tegenhouden, iemand ervaring hiermee?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb inmiddels ook een rol speakerfoam gekocht, dikte is 10mm.



Het heet niet voor niets speakerfoam. :Big Grin: 
Laat het geluid dus echt wel door.

----------


## Jerronimo

maar nu ben ik dus bang dat het rooster teveel geluid
gaat tegenhouden:

----------


## MusicXtra

De doorlaat lijkt kleiner dan 50% te zijn.
Je verteld er niet bij of het voor een sub of topkast is, bij een sub levert het niet zo snel een probleem op zolang je maar zorgt dat er een paar cm ruimte tussen de speaker, poorten en de grille zit zodat de speaker geen weerstand ondervindt van de grille.
Denk dat het bij een topkast ook nog wel gaat, zou het gewoon proberen.

----------


## Jerronimo

Ja ik wil deze roosters voor toppen gaan gebruiken, was aan het denken om desnoods bij de tweeterhoorn er een stuk uit te halen voor een betere doorlating van de hoge tonen?
Ik vind het trouwens best moeilijk om roosters te vinden met een goede doorlaat, was net aan het denken dat 5mm opening afrasteringsgaas mischien ook een optie is.

----------


## djspeakertje

Misschien kan je Peter Schut (heeft een thread lopen over een 2.2 setje, 15"+10"+1", in zelfbouw) vragen? Die heeft (vierkante) roosters die behoorlijk open zijn, en ook bekleed met foam.


Daan

----------


## Richnies2000

hierbij een groothandel waar je zo kan halen, 

gat van 5 steek van 6   63% doorlaat

wat ik zelf het moeilijkste vind helemaal als je je foam achter je staal stopt om het staal mooi afgewerkt te krijgen!

Grt

Kabel Zaandam +31 75 681 82 00

----------


## Jerronimo

Vind het eigenlijk zonde van het geld om weer nieuwe platen te moeten kopen.
Aangezien het foam voor het rooster komt, denk ik dat ik de gaten van het gedeelte van de plaat voor de woofers en hoorn opboor met een boortje van 4 of 4,5 zodat ik een (veel) betere doorlating krijg.
De plaat is van aluminium dus boren gaat erg makkelijk.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Misschien kan je Peter Schut (heeft een thread lopen over een 2.2 setje, 15"+10"+1", in zelfbouw) vragen? Die heeft (vierkante) roosters die behoorlijk open zijn, en ook bekleed met foam.
> 
> 
> Daan



Klopt, dit is een 2mm dik stalen rooster die gaten heeft van 10x10 en bruggen van 2 breed. (steek is dus 12x12 mm)
De doorlaat is dan 70 procent.
Die plaat kost 90 Euro ex btw van 1m x 2m en daar gingen precies 4 subs uit en 4 top kasten (ik heb dus nog 2+2 fronten over)

Jerronimo: Kijk voor het plakken eens in mijn thread want het is een raar klusje, maar zal met deze tips prima gaan.

----------


## Richnies2000

heb vandaag ook een front geplakt eerst op een ander stuk oud front wat getest en gedaan, 

hoe ik het uiteindelijk gedaan heb is een flinke hoeveelheid spuitlijm op een stuk papier spuiten en dat dan met wederom een kortharig lakviltrollertje op het rooster brengen, daarna het op je foam leggen daar weer een plaatje hout op en dan flink wat gewicht erop zetten werkte erg goed.

mijn metalen plaat zit voor het foam dus ieder lijm draadje zie je zitten !! vandaar dat ik er niet voor gekozen heb om de spuitlijm daadwerkelijk te spuiten

hier een voorbeeldje

----------


## PeterSchut

Complimenten, dat ziet er super uit. Goede tip met die roller.

----------


## Jerronimo

Inderdaad ziet er zeer netjes uit, zijn dit die bewuste roosters van kabel zaandam?
Hebben veel weg van de roosters die je vaker op nexus spul ziet.

----------


## Richnies2000

deze rooster zijn 2dehands monitor zag er eerst een stukje anders uit 

dit is een rooster met een gat dia van 7mm  en een steek van 9 mm

dikte geschat 1,5 mm 

de roosters die ik voor mijn zelfbouw subjes ga gebruiken zijn  roosters met een gat van 5 en en steek van 6   

wanneer ik deze heb zal ik een foto posten!

dit was het product waar ik mee begon laat ik het zo zeggen dit is de 2de die nog gedaan moet worden!







> Inderdaad ziet er zeer netjes uit, zijn dit die bewuste roosters van kabel zaandam?
> Hebben veel weg van de roosters die je vaker op nexus spul ziet.

----------


## MusicXtra

Monitortjes zijn erg deftig geworden. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

wel wat uurtjes in gezeten maar alsnog voor weinig!! 

er is er btw nog maar 1 af!! bison kit schuren is een groot drama namelijk!! welke .... smeert er ook zoveel bison kit op een monitortje!!








> Monitortjes zijn erg deftig geworden.

----------

